# What midi controller does Homay use for her Spitfire videos?



## rayinoc (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what midi controller Homay uses for her Spitfire videos? I am in the market for one and it looks like she has one that has a touch-sensitive controller on the right.


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 1, 2020)

If i remember correctly its a Doepfer LMK4+


----------

